# How do you know if you're the more attractive sibling?



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

How would you know if you were the more attractive one out of your sibling ( same gender)? More specifically, among sisters?
Anybody the less/ more attractive sibling and how differently do you get treated by your parents?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know if there's a way to really know for certain. I've always believed my sister was more attractive than me. She has better hair, she has a better personality, and she has the advantage of youth (seven years younger than me). My parents have always favored her over me. I think part of that is the age difference, part of it is her outgoing personality, but there probably is some truth to the idea that they like her because she's more physically attractive as well. She puts more effort into being girlish (makeup, fashionable clothes, etc) than I do. 

However, I've been showing photos of my family around to my students and coworkers recently and there have been times when they've asked, "Is that you?" when it's really my sister. So maybe the difference between us isn't as obvious as I thought.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm so glad I don't have a sister for that reason - I would be the "ugly sister" and everyone would comment on it and treat her with tons of respect while ignoring me/treating me like crap. I couldn't deal with being compared to another girl for my whole life.


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think my sister and I are equally attractive. The thing is that she is a bit ditzy and more welcome to social experiences so she does get much more attention than I do. I've been told that I come across as intimidating and it doesn't help that have chronic ***** face disorder, even though I'm absolutely not.

But my brother, he hit the genetic trifecta. He's handsome, charismatic, intelligent, AND tall. It's so unfair lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've always been told I'm the pretty sister - by my sisters. It depends on everyone's opinions.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ilovemusic89 said:


> Anybody the less/ more attractive sibling and how differently do you get treated by your parents?


With my family, the one that is more well off is the golden child, not the most attractive. And since my sister received a degree from a university, she is living a fairly lavish lifestyle.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

This might be a dumb question, but unless you're actually competing for the same love interests, why does it matter?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My sister got the looks and personality. I envy her.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> This might be a dumb question, but unless you're actually competing for the same love interests, why does it matter?


Because nobody wants to feel ugly...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I grew up with my cousin who is 2 years younger than me. It was extremely obvious she was the more attractive one. Theyd always tell her she was so skinny, and her blonde hair was so beautiful, while I didn't get any compliments at all. Literally ever. The biggest compliment I use to get was "Oh your skin looks like its clearing up nicely." So I think its pretty obvious to tell by who gets complimented more.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Because nobody wants to feel ugly...


True, but why compare to a sibling in particular, more so then any other person?

I'm not suggesting there's anything wrong with it, it's just that I honestly don't think about how I compare to my brother, and I doubt he does either, so this is a bit foreign to me.

Edit: ^Does the fact that the thought hasn't occurred to me before mean I might be the more attractive sibling? :b I'm not sure how to feel about that. :con


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> True, but why compare to a sibling in particular, more so then any other person?
> 
> I'm not suggesting there's anything wrong with it, it's just that I honestly don't think about how I compare to my brother, and I doubt he does either, so this is a bit foreign to me.


If you have issues with your looks, you'll compare yourself to anyone. Your siblings are no different.

I've often heard about parents comparing one sibling to another: "Why can't you be more like your sister/brother?" There are sibling rivalries in many families. Kids that are struggling in school/their career will often be compared to their successful siblings, for example. Parents sometimes wonder how their children didn't turn out similarly, and they can be too vocal about it to the point where it can seriously damage someone's self-esteem.

I don't have any siblings, but I have a female cousin 2 years younger than me; when I was younger, my parents would ALWAYS compare me to her. "Why are you such a picky eater? You know, Rachel tries new foods all the time." "Rachel isn't shy and withdrawn like you are. She's always friendly, and you're not. It's not that hard to talk to your relatives." I know that if I had siblings, it would be exactly the same, if not worse. It feels like **** and you just want to be appreciated for the things you do right: i'm a straight-A student with a job and a research assistantship. I've been involved with extra-curriculars for years, just completed an internship this summer, and i'm respectful and don't live a wild and irresponsible lifestyle. But apparently all they can focus on is the fact that i'm not extroverted like the rest of my family, and I don't like seafood and some vegetables. :no


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> If you have issues with your looks, you'll compare yourself to anyone. Your siblings are no different.
> 
> I've often heard about parents comparing one sibling to another: "Why can't you be more like your sister/brother?" There are sibling rivalries in many families. Kids that are struggling in school/their career will often be compared to their successful siblings, for example. Parents sometimes wonder how their children didn't turn out similarly, and they can be too vocal about it to the point where it can seriously damage someone's self-esteem.
> 
> I don't have any siblings, but I have a female cousin 2 years younger than me; when I was younger, my parents would ALWAYS compare me to her. "Why are you such a picky eater? You know, Rachel tries new foods all the time." "Rachel isn't shy and withdrawn like you are. She's always friendly, and you're not. It's not that hard to talk to your relatives." I know that if I had siblings, it would be exactly the same, if not worse. It feels like **** and you just want to be appreciated for the things you do right: i'm a straight-A student with a job and a research assistantship. I've been involved with extra-curriculars for years, just completed an internship this summer, and i'm respectful and don't live a wild and irresponsible lifestyle. But apparently all they can focus on is the fact that i'm not extroverted like the rest of my family, and I don't like seafood and some vegetables. :no


Oh, sorry your parents were/are like that. That must suck 

I do have issues with my looks, and I do compare them to other people, but for some reason it's never occurred to me to compare myself to my brother...not sure why.

Maybe it could be more a thing that sisters do than brothers? I don't know

To be honest, I find it a bit difficult to tell if guys are good looking as it is...I suspect that might be a bit different for women, because (and I don't mean to offend anyone) I suspect women just are objectively, aesthetically better looking than men, much in the way a great work of art looks better than a brick wall.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Oh, sorry your parents were/are like that. That must suck
> 
> I do have issues with my looks, and I do compare them to other people, but for some reason it's never occurred to me to compare myself to my brother...not sure why.
> 
> ...


Lol sorry I ranted. Fortunately, they're not like that anymore. I think it might be a more common problem among sisters, but it also could be that guys don't like talking about their sibling rivalry as much. But when it comes to appearance, i'm positive that girls get compared a lot more. I've heard guys talk about the "hot sister" and the "ugly sister" countless times.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

I used to envy my sister when I was younger. I felt ugly compare to her. A lot guys used to ask her out. 

I look a lot like her. She had more personality than I do.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm so glad I don't have a sister for that reason - I would be the "ugly sister" and everyone would comment on it and treat her with tons of respect while ignoring me/treating me like crap. I couldn't deal with being compared to another girl for my whole life.


Speaking from experience, yea, it feels like ****. She could say anything asinine and guys would smile at her and say 'very interesting'. Men have always treated me like crap.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm the most attractive by default since I'm an only child :b


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> I'm the most attractive by default since I'm an only child :b


Ah, the joys of being the only child...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ilovemusic89 said:


> Ah, the joys of being the only child...


I don't know, it can get pretty lonely. The grass is always greener.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I have three sisters.
Of course some are more attractive than others. Some look younger than others.

You know if you are more attractive because of the comments you get from others or family members. Plus you compare pictures and have a mirror 
AND the ones who are less attractive are always ticked off with you.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My sister is definitely the "pretty one." She looks quite a bit like Eva Longoria, but I don't mind/envy it. 
I know she's "the pretty one" because she's generally described as beautiful/gorgeous/stunning, whereas I get compliments on my outfit/style/look. Perhaps I'd feel differently if I resembled her, since I'd believe people were comparing us, but we really look nothing alike. I also don't go around judging pairs of sisters, so I assume people don't consciously do that often (and if they do, I'm glad I'm oblivious to it).


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

You know, I've never thought about it. I believe my older sister (my only sibling) is prettier than me, but my parents paid more attention to me growing up because I was younger and because I was so ****ed up. But honestly, I like my face, and now that I'm older even if she is more traditionally pretty and more charming than me I have a better body and I'm not turning into an agoraphobic hermit :evil

Besides I AM pretty hehe. Maybe not traditionally so, but I am.


----------

